# fischerprüfung 2008 lkr. konstanz



## Patrick_87 (18. Mai 2008)

weiss hier vllt. jemand die termine für die fischerprüfung im herbst 2008?

würde sie gerne in radolfzell oder singen ablegen, bin bisher leider  nirgendwo fündig geworden 

danke schonmal


----------



## Uwe G. (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: fischerprüfung 2008 lkr. konstanz*

Melde dich mal beim Werner Scheu Allensbacherstr. 18 78315 Radolfzell
Telefonnummer 07732-12189.
Der ist Ansprechpartner für die Lehrgänge zur Fischerprüfung


----------



## Felchen120 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: fischerprüfung 2008 lkr. konstanz*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> weiss hier vllt. jemand die termine für die fischerprüfung im herbst 2008?
> 
> würde sie gerne in radolfzell oder singen ablegen, bin bisher leider nirgendwo fündig geworden
> 
> danke schonmal


 


Weiß jemand ob es noch 2009 irgenwo die Möglichkeit gibt einen Schein zu machen#c


----------

